# Fifa 13 Usato



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Marzo 2013)

Ma comprando Fifa 13 usato, si può giocare ugualmente online con altre persone?


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Credo che per giocare online ti tocchi comprare anche un nuovo pass online, ovvero il codice di EA per sbloccare il gioco online.


----------



## Butcher (22 Marzo 2013)

Se il tipo da cui l'hai comprato non ha usato il pass online. Altrimenti devi comprarti pure il pass dallo store.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2013)

Esatto, dipende se il pass è stato usato, ma quasi certamente si. Comunque FIFA lo si trova a 39€ in internet, nuovo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, dipende se il pass è stato usato, ma quasi certamente si. Comunque FIFA lo si trova a 39€ in internet, nuovo.


Concordo, perchè comprare gli usati a poco prezzo, quando i giochi nuovi stanno ad un prezzo più o meno uguale. Il tutto se si fanno acquisti online ovviamente.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Marzo 2013)

26 euro e 90 su babbano.com
Personalmente non ho mai comprato nulla da li,ma si internet dicono che sia affidabile.
Loro ti inviano il codice e poi tu lo scarichi da origin e poi ci giochi e via.


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo, perchè comprare gli usati a poco prezzo, quando i giochi nuovi stanno ad un prezzo più o meno uguale. Il tutto se si fanno acquisti online ovviamente.



Infatti il problema dell'usato è spesso questo, che secondo me hanno prezzi esagerati, molto spesso. Esempio? A volte trovo giochi nuovi a 35€, all'usato lo vedo per 25€. Cioè a questo punto me lo prendo nuovo. Magari direte che 10 euro non sono pochi, avrete ragione, ma per me non sono abbastanza per giustificare l'acquisto dell'usato


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti il problema dell'usato è spesso questo, che secondo me hanno prezzi esagerati, molto spesso. Esempio? A volte trovo giochi nuovi a 35€, all'usato lo vedo per 25€. Cioè a questo punto me lo prendo nuovo. Magari direte che 10 euro non sono pochi, avrete ragione, ma per me non sono abbastanza per giustificare l'acquisto dell'usato



Ma perchè il prezzo dell'usato da gamestop?!


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perchè il prezzo dell'usato da gamestop?!



Da gamestop l'usato è una cosa ABOMINEVOLE


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da gamestop l'usato è una cosa ABOMINEVOLE



Direi che gamestop è abominevole in generale


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2013)

Tra l'altro la politica di darti il gioco con la confezione già aperta è una qualcosa di scandaloso. Non hai nessuna garanzia che realmente il disco sia nuovo. Bah.


----------



## S T B (26 Marzo 2013)

ogni anno FIFA nuovo me lo regalano per il mio compleanno che è a novembre... però pensavo di dar via i miei vecchi FIFA 11 e 12.. secondo voi quanto mi darebbero al gamestop? 5 euro?


----------

